# Bigger by the day



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## stonetag (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry Zig, Can't stand that fuk, can't even watch a few seconds of him.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 9, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Sorry Zig, Can't stand that fuk, can't even watch a few seconds of him.



He's a really weird dude. Those colored contact lenses are the icing on the fruit cake. You gotta watch it especially when they go to venice golds gym. I can't believe how fukin gay that place turned out. Between Rich and his purple headphones and there is a guy wearing pink reboks. That one chick in the white in episode one is hot though I'd like to eat the stink out of her leatard.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 14, 2016)

Poor Bloke is a bloody trainwreck...he couldn't be more awkward if Vince G trained him...


----------



## Yaya (Jan 14, 2016)

I just can't stand synthol..

However, I would love to try it via snort


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 14, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Poor Bloke is a bloody trainwreck...he couldn't be more awkward if Vince G trained him...



Interesting that more women seem to prefer Vince G's body over Chris Jones' though...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jan 16, 2016)

Can't see the muscles for all the damn tattoos lol!


----------



## blackpantherusmc (Jan 16, 2016)

I do not mind the guy, he seems to be a realist.


----------



## Ardor (Jan 16, 2016)

People love and hate him. It's great that he's putting out all this information about the use and abuse of anabolics in a way trying to educate the younger generation. I do think he's drawing a lot of attention to himself though. Being that open can only eventually get you into trouble.


----------



## Rodgeur (Jan 16, 2016)

I like very much his lifestyle. His video are great siyrce of motivation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 17, 2016)

That's a **** ton of money going into those gains. I'm also getting bigger by the day on my Test600, NPP 400, EQ 600, ADrol250wk :32 (20):


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2016)

He looks worse and worse every video. He needs to lay off the synthol. His chest and arms look so ****ing bad from it. Ridiculous.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 17, 2016)

What happened to that dudes face? Plastic surgery? Or is it from an accident?


----------



## conan (Jan 17, 2016)

All the videos seem pretty much the same:

- Wake up, take sups, talk about the day's workout
- Do Cardio
- Pick out shoes
- Eat a cookie on the way to the gym (but it doesn't count)
- Workout (Drink "real food" shake... not a meal... doesn't count)
- Talk about some nonsense
- Midnight run to pickup food right before they close.
- Rinse & Repeat


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 18, 2016)

Massive dude.
Synthol isn't a look I ever wana go for.
Gots some good videos and training advice though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 20, 2016)

Youtube comments had me dying. 

Back to Rich - he needs to get stuck in a detox program somewhere and remain there until he gets clean. I mean, his preworkouts contain extasy as one of the main ingredients, for Christ's sake.. Not to mention they're illegal in EU. 

Back to this plan of his - anyone started taking bets when that cardiac arrest is going to kick in?


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 20, 2016)

I may not agree with everything Rich does, but there is some useful information in his videos if you keep an eye out for them and for taking the time to share that knowledge with us, for that I applaud him.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 23, 2016)

So is he up 30 Lbs and not dead yet?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> So is he up 30 Lbs and not dead yet?



15# is pmma, 8# is water.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Beefcake (Jan 28, 2016)

Does he compete?  What does he do for a living to be able to buy all those aas and supps?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 28, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Does he compete?  What does he do for a living to be able to buy all those aas and supps?



Believe he originally made some money in real state, besides that owning supplement company.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 28, 2016)

He sells all that 5% shit you see him wearing, and yeah he used to compete he was huge and ripped looked pretty good actually. I like his vids, he's just being himself if it bothers you don't watch it, he helps a lot of people


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 28, 2016)

Love it or hate it, most of his supps are decent stuff. Just basic shit, no frills. He's always been against all the wild shit the supplement industry comes up with to get more money from you. 

While he's over the top, I do have a certain level of respect for him for his brutal honesty.


----------



## snake (Jan 28, 2016)

Alright, no one is watch a body building video if I made one or taking training tips from me but training back and tri's on one day, and then chest and bi's on the next would just end badly for most people.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 28, 2016)

He's a huge guy that's for sure.  I wish I could lift weights and workout all day long and then eat, have a shake, then sleep.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## nightster (Jan 30, 2016)

I like watching his vids.. Like anything you have to sift through the b.s., and take them for what they are.  I think he comes off as a douche, but I think it's a bit glorified for the "just bleed", WWE types.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## snake (Jan 31, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



I see what you're doing there; trying to bait me in. :32 (17):


----------



## DF (Jan 31, 2016)

I can't watch this guy say Fukn .. Fuk Fuk fukn Fuk

Fuk him!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 3, 2016)

Zeigler I know u love Piana and u know i don't like him that much, can u explain to me what's so great about these videos u keep posting? He says the same shit every day and then does the same gay workouts. Here's a breakdown of all his videos

I weigh this much today
I'm gonna do this at the gym
If u can't grow eat more. 
Drove to the gym talking about the same shit as yesterday 
Does gay workout. 
Then drives home talking about nothing new

I gotta admit he's starting to not bother me so much. Don't know why either. Lol that dude he trained back with is a monster.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 3, 2016)

He looks like hes sliding down a slippery slope quickly into his grave.  He looks terrible.  Gyno city...Synthol city, he looks terribly unhealthy.  He has  poor advice on almost everything.  The more I watch of him (for entertainment purposes only) the more I dislike him.  He has made a name for himself and has been successful in life so I tip my hat to that but he gives bodyuilding a bad name.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Zeigler I know u love Piana and u know i don't like him that much, can u explain to me what's so great about these videos u keep posting?



Its a 30 pounds in 3 months Diary of a Madman cycle.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 3, 2016)

DF said:


> I can't watch this guy say Fukn .. Fuk Fuk fukn Fuk
> 
> Fuk him!



"god damn it"


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## nightster (Feb 7, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> "god damn it"



Right babe?........Yep..


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

Why this fascination wit Piana Zeigler??  I don't get it.

This series shouldn't be called 'bigger by the day' it should be called 'dumber by the day'.

He is out of his mind, hes completely ****ed in the head.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> "god damn it my gyno is getting bigger by the day too"



....End Pianas voice.   

He has the vocabulary of a high school student, hes lost his marbles.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 9, 2016)

This is just for shits and giggles that is why I didnt post the thread in training and workouts.


----------



## thqmas (Feb 9, 2016)

The guy is a big teddy bear like allot of us guys. I'm sure that when on Clomid, stepping on a flower can make him cry.

Of course this is hypothetically speaking, the guy PCT (if he ever done, or will ever do one) most be on another level that we can't even imagine. Like, another plain of consciousness dude...

He's a good guy, that's for sure. Big hearted.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 9, 2016)

His pct will have to last year's


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

thqmas said:


> The guy is a big teddy bear like allot of us guys. I'm sure that when on Clomid, stepping on a flower can make him cry.
> 
> Of course this is hypothetically speaking, the guy PCT (if he ever done, or will ever do one) most be on another level that we can't even imagine. Like, another plain of consciousness dude...
> 
> He's a good guy, that's for sure. Big hearted.



He says he comes off every cycle, and that's why he's still alive and healthy (ha!)
His "pct" is just a metric fukkload of hcg that he tapers off of.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

thqmas said:


> The guy is a big teddy bear like allot of us guys. I'm sure that when on Clomid, stepping on a flower can make him cry.
> 
> Of course this is hypothetically speaking, the guy PCT (if he ever done, or will ever do one) most be on another level that we can't even imagine. Like, another plain of consciousness dude...
> 
> He's a good guy, that's for sure. Big hearted.



I don't disagree with that (except he will never be on Clomid and he will never be able to come off anymore, and yes h says he does but that's a load of steamy HS) he is a big soft teddy bear, he even admits to it in some videos hes posted.  However, he has quite quickly develop this attitude that is arrogant and just ignorant.  There no need for that, I realize he is promoting himself and his brands but seriously, one with any respect for themselves doesn't handle themselves in that way.  And the amount of F bombs he drops and the way he talks is like his brain is mush, he sounds retarded.....And really when it comes to cycling he as no idea WTF he is talking about.  These videos aren't educational, they are him showing the world how hes getting big that's it.  There is nothing I would take away from him and actually use.

And like I already said Zeigler, this is nothing against you at all, keep posting the videos.  I do watch some of them for entertainment purposes, I just cant believe how delusional/brain dead the guy is.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

Not long ago he went on a rant about test concentration. From what I remember, he said any ugl that says they brew over ~200mg/ml is lying. And his basis for that argument is that is it was possible, then pharmaceutical companies would brew higher concentration.


----------



## Schredder (Feb 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Not long ago he went on a rant about test concentration. From what I remember, he said any ugl that says they brew over ~200mg/ml is lying. And his basis for that argument is that is it was possible, then pharmaceutical companies would brew higher concentration.



More of his broscience.  A good brewer can brew a higher concentration that 200mg/ml.  Once you start pushing 300+, if its real its going to hurt like a son of a bitch.  And another thing, I saw that video youre talking about, but there is another videos where he says basically exactly what I just said above, so the complete opposite of what he said in the video youre talking about.  Like I said, he doesn't even know what he himself is talking about.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## Zombie Killer (Feb 12, 2016)

I have been following his video series. care as much about his health as i do the bum that asks for change outside the groceries store. Seems like a chill dude. Swearing doesn't bother me in the least. I don't really watch for the training advice. Do wish I had a Maserati, Mercedes jacked up truck and a beamer and was in a position to be able to do what ever i wanted every day. seems like the perfect scenario right babe ?


----------



## goodfella (Feb 12, 2016)

Dude dresses like he's still that douchey rich kid on the first day of high school and comes off more as someone who never grew up after the ages of 24. Maybe he's different and more chill in person but I think I'd get a bit to annoyed working with this dude. Pretty fck'd up what he does to his so called boys like that fat hispanic dude big boy. Basically kicked the dude out cus he was getting more attention than Rich was...


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm starting to have a change of heart with Rich Piana. Might not get his drive to getting super huge, but after watching a few hours of his material, he doesn't seem like a mean spirited person.. 

Plus I was shocked to learn that he survived /fit/ without getting his life messed with, which in my book, goes a long way.


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 13, 2016)

His cycle advice is shocking, he looks awful, and his videos are cringeworthy...

I saw him at BodyPower last year, and he actually looks even more messed up in real life... the sad thing is, his 5% stand was one of the busiest stands at the expo... so a lot of people must be buying into his bullsh*t.... he sure is a shocking advertisement for a sport we all love.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2016)

His wife's titts are disgustingly too big. Makes her look trashy as fukk. She's not that bad of a looking girl either but those massive nasty things ruin it for her.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 13, 2016)

I like those big ole titties thats the face she would make when I put it in her pooper


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 13, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> His wife's titts are disgustingly too big. Makes her look trashy as fukk. She's not that bad of a looking girl either but those massive nasty things ruin it for her.


Gold diggers do wat dey gotta do


----------



## Maijah (Feb 13, 2016)

I agree X, she looks trashy. Also, I prefer dark skinned brunettes over fair skinned blondes any day of the week


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## beastm0de00 (Mar 1, 2016)

piannas wife sarah looks like shes about to squeeze one out. lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 10, 2016)

Not sure what happened to this dude but he hasnt posted a video in a week now.


----------



## nightster (Mar 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Not sure what happened to this dude but he hasnt posted a video in a week now.




I noticed that too. I imagine if something bad happened we would've heard something by now.


----------



## bvs (Mar 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Not sure what happened to this dude but he hasnt posted a video in a week now.



probably very busy at the arnold


----------



## Joeoktnfl (Mar 14, 2016)

I seen a video of him at the Arnold.  I watch his videos from time to time.  I think he can be very funny at time, but I can't watch them all.  He says the same exact thing every morning, and they just seem to be very repetitive.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 14, 2016)

It's kinda sad how many people follow piana and how much money he's making off youtube now.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 14, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's kinda sad how many people follow piana and how much money he's making off youtube now.



Kinda of sad?  Its a complete joke!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## schultz1 (Mar 14, 2016)

This should be douchier by the day, guy is a dildo.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 14, 2016)

This mutherfcker should be shot for having that retarded laugh after every other word he rants.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 14, 2016)

The social media generation is unreal with all these new supplements and blah blah blah.  Everyone is trying to make a buck and use ig as a tool to get their name out. Selling the next best thing which in reality is the next worst thing. People are so gullible, its ridiculous.


All I say is moar tren!!!!


----------



## Ggeneral (Mar 14, 2016)

I heard he had to leave the Arnold because he wasn't feeling well. Dude put on 30 lbs so quickly I'm not surprised if he's ****ed his health.


----------



## Schredder (Mar 14, 2016)

Ggeneral said:


> I heard he had to leave the Arnold because he wasn't feeling well. Dude put on 30 lbs so quickly I'm not surprised if he's ****ed his health.



When I didnt see an updated vid I immediately thoight stroke.  This guys is not healthy whatsoever.


----------



## nightster (Mar 15, 2016)

It's like watching a slow motion train wreck.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 15, 2016)

nightster said:


> It's like watching a slow motion train wreck.



His face says "someone please kill me"


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 23, 2016)

Are you gunna charge that thing soon ?



ToolSteel said:


>


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 23, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Are you gunna charge that thing soon ?



O tell you what it's a battle. It's a 4s that I got right when they came out. Battery is shot. I swear I make a 5 min call and it drops 50%


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Maijah (Apr 10, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


>



Jesus, I thought I had big forearms. I wonder if those fkrs are full of synthol


----------



## goodfella (Apr 10, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Jesus, I thought I had big forearms. I wonder if those fkrs are full of synthol



It's something else he called PMA I believe.


----------



## Gregmax (Apr 25, 2016)

Hes crazy big


----------



## thqmas (May 8, 2016)

And now for something completely different:

_*___ Piana VS. Genova ___
*_
"Pro bodybuilder beats up on disabled fan over obscure Star Wars threat"

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2016/...on-disabled-fan-over-obscure-star-wars-threat


----------



## thqmas (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Luscious Lei (May 8, 2016)

thqmas said:


>



They finally made the fourth Dumb and Dumber, let's see if I can download this.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 8, 2016)

thqmas said:


> And now for something completely different:
> 
> _*___ Piana VS. Genova ___
> *_
> ...


That article is ****ing retarded.


----------



## thqmas (May 8, 2016)

This whole thread is retarded


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2016)

If that kid acted like a tough guy behind a computer then went up to rich like nothing is wrong he deserves a slap..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2016)

this is the problem with the world today..No accountability I bet he wont do that again


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 8, 2016)

saying that  ill say this too..Rich likes to pick his fight according to who he thinks he can beat up..I saw a video of some guy stepping up to rich and big man didnt do jack shit..Even said he doesnt wanna fight


----------

